# Brother's Barn Restoration



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Restoration started in summer of 2012.

Pictures of south side of barn & barn cellar at start of restoration. Footings for piers.

To be continued!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Always like to see an old barn saved and restored. Looking forward to seeing how the restoration goes


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Really like that Rock foundation and hand hewn beams someone very talented done some hard work. The people that built this done what they done with what was available to them did not run down to the local Home Depot or Lowes. Congratulations for you all for saving a great piece of American ingenuity.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the somewhat finished product the barn that's in the other thread? If so, it Looks amazing....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Starting on the bottom and working up!

Replacing 3 old Chestnut carrying timbers, 40' long, with I-beams!

Barn is 40'x56', and consists of 4 14' bays east to west.

North to south consists of 2 12' bays & 1 16' bay. The 16' is on the south side. So, the main big barn doors, east & west ends, are off center 2'.

1st picture is North side, 2nd picture is South side

(To be continued)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dave,

Is your brother going to paint, stain or let it weather?

This is a water stain with zero clean up....can spray on windows and no big deal.....I started using this on my Bee Hive boxes....color it turns is dependant upon type of lumber....on white pine it turns almost chocolate....more gray patina on other types of wood. It is mineral based and is also a preservative.

Put it on with a pump sprayer...no toxins...pretty cool stuff.

Regards, Mike

http://www.ecowoodtreatment.com/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is your brother going to paint, stain or let it weather?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike for posting this. My better half wants to get some more chickens and we have started building a chicken house. She wanted me to save some boards off of a building that we tore down but I did not think they were solid enough but she liked the weathered look. After reading your post this just might be the ticket.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Judging by the roof, he won't be painting OR staining 

Nice to see an old barn getting rehabilitated.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike,

He has painted the east end and north side white, as it was before restoration..

He has clear coted the west end and south side as it was originally..

The new cupola is clear coated on all 4 sides. The barn had a cupola originally, but it was removed before our time, so it is Bro's own design!

The corn barn (ell off main barn) got it's south end re-sided, new windows, basement closed in & a new steel roof. Otherwise, it remained the same as before.

Picture is south end of corn barn taken in 2008. Well actually, the '82 5610 and 408 discbine, but I couldn't find a "before" picture other than that one!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

This picture is of the "Incubator Cellar". It's the only building left that doesn't have a metal roof, other than the house! It may get it's steel roof this coming year. All depends on Bro's priorities!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So when do you put your snow poles in place...November?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> This picture is of the "Incubator Cellar".


So what do you hatch out of it....white lightning? <_< 

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That barn is well worth the restoration. I just got a quote on a new 48x64 bank barn. All the wood was $105K erected :huh: . That didnt include foundation excavation steel posts in basment etc....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> So what do you hatch out of it....white lightning? <_< :
> 
> Regards, Mike





Vol said:


> So when do you put your snow poles in place...November?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Uncles used to hatch out their own laying hens! about 2,000 per year

The "snow poles" go in as soon as freeze up is eminent!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

These pictures were taken Last Wednesday! Feb 04, 2015, except for pictures 4 & 5, which were taken in Jan 2009.
Picture #1 is south side
Picture #2 is west end of barn & north end of "corn barn"
Picture #3 is north side
Prolly be going down Tuesday to try to re-arrange another foot of flakes that we are acquiring as we speak!!
Picture #4 is the east side if the "corn barn", before renovation, with my primary Hollis flake re-arranger in the foreground.
Picture #5 is Bro's 5000, the secondary/backup flake re-arranger.

(To be continued)


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Everything is looking awesome thank you for sharing the pic's and keeping us updated


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother (Feb 8, 2015)

For those of you following this thread, here's a couple of pictures of the Barn exterior taken this summer. 1st is the Northeast corner view looking from the house. 2nd is the Northwest corner view from the driveway. 3rd is a view of all the buildings looking from the meadow (Shetland Sheepdogs hay field) in front of the place. Final is a shot of the barn from the South side, the Corn barn is on the left.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pics 3 and 4 should be framed. Beautiful place in every aspect.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

If you look close, to the left of the corn barn, in the 3rd picture, you can see the incubator cellar in the background!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah! Then there is the "Carriage House" directly north of the barn!

That was the restoration/renovation project before Bro started on the barn!

New doors, new concrete floor in bays, rebuild wood floor in shop area, to right of bays treat and paint rusty steel roof, etc


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful carriage house....


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent looking restorations!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice Dave.....really fine looking. I am going to have to come to that part of the country....I have never been to ME, VT, and NH.....but I will dang sure come in the spring or fall. 

Looks like your snow has been very unkind to your guttering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Can you explain what kind of sheeting is on the outside of the biggest barn? Appears to be pine? I have a barn that has 8x16 concrete block walls and would like to cover them up with something more elegant. Preferably something more rustic than roofing steel or plastic siding.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Can you explain what kind of sheeting is on the outside of the biggest barn? Appears to be pine? I have a barn that has 8x16 concrete block walls and would like to cover them up with something more elegant. Preferably something more rustic than roofing steel or plastic siding.


Maybe steel shingles? I'm going to consider those when my house needs reroofed.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Vol said:


> Looks like your snow has been very unkind to your guttering.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm guessing that gap is there for water pitch. Not pulled down from snow. At least then. We are all getting bad ice dams now and gutters get ripped off soon.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup, Dill's got it right! Gutter is pitched to the right for drainage!

I did suffer some gutter damage, back in 2007, as a result of Ice buildup and improper install!

No, I wasn't the installer!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> Very nice Dave.....really fine looking. I am going to have to come to that part of the country....I have never been to ME, VT, and NH.....but I will dang sure come in the spring or fall.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Anytime Mike, we got a guest bedroom!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Can you explain what kind of sheeting is on the outside of the biggest barn? Appears to be pine? I have a barn that has 8x16 concrete block walls and would like to cover them up with something more elegant. Preferably something more rustic than roofing steel or plastic siding.


I was hoping that Bro would reply! I think that it's White pine T&G! Not sure, could possibly be Hemlock!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Main floor replacement starting from west end of barn
3x8 Hemlock joists 16" oc in side bays & 12" oc in main bay. Decking is 2x10 Hemlock. Joist span is 14'
All lumber is rough cut, so full dimension!
Last 3 pictures, I-beam carrying beams & 3x8 joists as delivered.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dave, those floors look like you could drive a big John Deere on them....I mean a Ford. 

We have lost most of our mature Hemlock to those dang furrin' bugs....Wooly Adelgids....we used to have some monster hemlock trees in this part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> We have lost most of our mature Hemlock to those dang furrin' bugs....Wooly Adelgids....we used to have some monster hemlock trees in this part of the country.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Its a sad sight what they did to the hemlocks in the mountains.....trees that were centuries old and took a few people to put their arms around dead within a couple years. They came through here about 5 years ago but only had them for one season.....I'm thinking that it might get too hot in summer for them down here in the foothills. We have about 30 hemlocks on the property.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Putting temp supports under old Chestnut beams so we can pour footings for new posts

Installing I beams to replace the old carrying timbers.

In the event that you have been wondering what held the barn up while we were replacing the timbers, we installed offset verticals up through the 1st floor and bolted them to the framing verticals above the 1st floor, and then removed the 1st floor to make way for the new floor. we did this one bent at a time, so that the old or new would maintain structural integrity!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Installing the 3rd I-beam. (East end)

It had to be shortened & some creative fabrication on the north end to accommodate a jog In the foundation!

These pictures also show how we installed the offset vertical supports while we replaced the original carrying timbers with the I-beams.

(to be continued)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Curious as to why you did not notch out the stone on pic #3 & 4 for the i beam....I know you must have had a good reason.

Sounds like after this weekend Dave, you will be lucky to find the barn. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> Curious as to why you did not notch out the stone on pic #3 & 4 for the i beam....I know you must have had a good reason.
> 
> Sounds like after this weekend Dave, you will be lucky to find the barn.
> 
> Regards, Mike


As to the notching, I don't have an answer to that, it was Bro's decision!
I'll try to get another round of photos after I re-arrange what we're getting as we speak! We've gotten about 4" since mid afternoon, and prolly another 6 or 8" coming over night and into tomorrow! Then, blowing & drifting into Monday!
I'll have to go up into the cupola and take a few "aerial" photos at some point!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Dave, I have been making light of all your snow and now we have a winter storm warning for late tonight....could be about 10" here in my area......that is about as much as I have EVER seen here....just one other time that I recall we got 10".....believe that was in 1984 and it got well below zero and killed about all the magnolias and gardenias.  :angry:


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures! Its good to see those old barns being rehabilitated.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Snow depth in New Boston, second picture is on the deck of my trailer! 

Pictures from the cupola of Bro's barn in Hollis! 

1st looking SW

2nd looking E

3rd looking NE

4th looking N

5th looking NW


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Mixed emotions...I "like" the pictures but I also remember and appreciate the amount of work and inconvenience that fluffy white stuff involves....Another rare case where we need a "don't like" button as well.

Beautiful barn restore though. You never see anything like that down here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Snow depth in New Boston, second picture is on the deck of my trailer!
> 
> Pictures from the cupola of Bro's barn in Hollis!
> 
> ...


That is a lot of snow my friend.....better pray for a stray Chinook wind.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> So when do you put your snow poles in place...November?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Snow poles?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Snow poles?


I'm assuming that Mike meant the stakes that delineate the edges of the driveway!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I'm assuming that Mike meant the stakes that delineate the edges of the driveway!


That is what they call them in Yellowstone NP.....except their poles are 10 feet tall and placed along the edges of the road.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> That is what they call them in Yellowstone NP.....except their poles are 10 feet tall and placed along the edges of the road.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Gotcha.


----------

